# KpM cams - Bug (the bulbous!)



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 30, 2013)

This is Bug.... she's by First Knight's Redi or Not... she's under 30". Her first foal died in utero, full term, and had to be pulled at the clinic because of his position and rigor. It was horrible. (and I've seen worse, but horrible is horrible!) Anyway.... 3 different vets including the ones who pulled the foal said "baby is not too big, she should be fine, go ahead and breed her back." I let her have a year off anyway... and then we tried to breed her to a different stallion who turned out to be sterile (he's a gelding and a kid's buddy now!)

So, upshot is, this is the first pregnancy since the horribleness happened, and I was nervous about it going in. Her last breeding date was in JUNE, 2012. Her "official due date" (342) is May 27th. LOOK AT THIS from 2 weeks ago when I clipped her body....
















So... I'm thinking she either got pregnant on an earlier cover and then kept letting herself get bred... or else we are in serious trouble! She is on cam just in case. Small bag, nothing to make me say "now". The baby was kicking the heck out of both of us while I was clipping her!





http://webcam.kpmcornerstone.com:8080/home.html

She has a big horse feed tub in there because she LOVES it - plays with it, rubs on it, leans against it... AND it gives us a place to sit, too!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome Back Karen, Bug is adorable and yes, somewhat large to be foaling in May



I thinki someone might have been sneaky



I will add her to my list of girls to watch at night.


----------



## amystours (Mar 30, 2013)

LOVE the puppy dog peeking in!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Karen and welcome back! Now lets not panic yet! Yes she may have taken to an earlier service, but you state 342 (may 27th) as her due date, but what are you basing this on - her previous foaling? 300 days would bring her to approx mid April and at 300 she would easily have a viable baby (that's only a couple of weeks away!) so, if she doesn't have much of an udder yet, she could easily carry to end of April??

Just offering suggestions!! Also remember that the vets did tell you that the foal she lost wasn't a big one, so no reason to think she has a huge baby in there. Just trying to calm you down with some rational thoughts although I do know it doesn't really help when we are extra worried about one of our precious girls.

Will be watching her for you when I can and am sending you good luck wishes and prayers for an easy foaling and a healthy little baby.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 30, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl! I think she may be farther along too, but I'm no expert! I just had a thought, are you sure the sterile stallion didn't possibly sneak one in? Did you get an ultrasound done to confirm she was open before breeding her? Just some thoughts...but wow, I LOVE your pretty little mare!!!!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 30, 2013)

No sneaking.... sterile stallion was gelded and sold 2 years ago, and Appy had no access except for hand breeding... so perhaps she took on an earlier cover and was playing hussy at later breedings.





Our earliest live foal was born at 292 days and just had HER first foal last year!



Our longest pregnancy (not a mini) was 372 days.

Bug's bag is unremarkable at the moment... it's somewhat developed, but not looking "ready" yet... no softening of the hiney as of yet.

That belly scares me though!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 10, 2013)

Bug is 295 days along today. She didn't finish her breakfast, didn't do her usual mad dash around the round pen, yet she is not hugely ready bag-wise. Our earliest live foal was born at 292 days, so her baby *might* be OK if she foals after today... I'd rather she wait at least another week... but she is SO huge!


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep us posted!! How is baby laying? Hard to tell from the picture -- looking like not quite into position yet? Hopefully she'll wait a bil and get a chance for that udder to grow!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 11, 2013)

I can totally understand your concern. I had a QH that had too large of a foal, and here I am with a maiden mini...



However, Bug's previous baby wasn't too big, so that should help you relax. She could just be too uncomfortable. We all have good days and bad days. Here's to an easy foaling!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 17, 2013)

Bug Update... (Bugdate?) - still hanging in there, back to her semi-spazzy self! Still so humongous that we took photos of her today with a skateboard tied to her tummy! Still tiny nipples in the bigger bag, so I want her to wait another week or two... but not to wait until her 342 due date (May 27th!)





Here she is today....


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2013)

Your Bugdate is hilarious, and some wonder why we are known as the Nutty Nursery


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2013)

LOVE IT!!!!!!! Just perfect for the little girl!!

I'm still laughing!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's another use for the skateboard if walking is just too hard.... She better foal soon before we figure out more ways to make fun of her....


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2013)

Bug sweat heart, I think you better run away from home and come to me, mummy is losing her marbles


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 19, 2013)

That is just AWESOME!


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

Karen, who is she bred to again? Is it Woodstock's North? I've always admired him -- he's such a beautiful mover!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 20, 2013)

This morning Bug foaled a lovely (teeny) Colt we're calling "Bud" - From his hair coat, yes he's a bit preemie but WOW is he a strong little guy! Delivery was pretty textbook once she settled into pushing!

Bug wasn't sure about letting him nurse, so I gave him a supplemental bottle of banked colostrum just to give him a "reserve" of energy and such, and now they are both doing GREAT! *Whew*!

Better photos coming soon... for now? Yes, he's by Woodstock North's Who's Appy Now (not a white hair on this little dude, but who cares!)


----------



## atotton (Apr 20, 2013)

Aww


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh what a little gem - he's just perfect!! Well done Bug and many congratulations Karen.








Perhaps it was the thought of more antics with the scateboard made her decide that she'd better foal pretty quickly!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh wow Karen, what a cutie



Pleaseeeee we NEED more pics


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Such a cutie!!!

I agree, Anna, I think she was shamed into foaling so people wouldn't laugh at her anymore! I know she sure gave me the giggles with her momma's antics!!

Bet you'll see some of daddy's markings peeking through in a little while!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's a link to my Facebook photo album of Bug & Bud....

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10201009247142346.1073741827.1502187114&type=3


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Omg he is just the cutest thing in the world




his colour is amazing, he looks like milk chocolate. Can I have him? Pleaseee


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 21, 2013)

Wonderful news! Congrats on your healthy little colt!!!


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.

I couldn't see him -- got this message! But hope you'll post a few pics here for us that don't do facebook!


----------



## lexischase (Apr 22, 2013)

SOOOOO precious! Big congratulations!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 22, 2013)

What a good looking colt! The skateboard pics made me and my hubby laugh - especially since his car (honda civic) is called "the Skateboard"...

I can't see the FB pics either... Don't do FB much as my laptop has to go to shop for "cleaning" every time I sign into FB.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations He sure is a cutie!


----------



## chandab (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats! what a little doll.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

I am in love


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my word! Look at those muscles!!!


----------



## atotton (Apr 23, 2013)

Little muscle man. Congrats


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

GOLLY! HOW HANDSOME!!!!!!

Don't tell him, but he's VERY pretty!!


----------

